# 34w growth scan update



## Monkey (Dec 19, 2012)

So, I had a growth scan yesterday. C at 34w was estimated to be 7lb 3oz, this one is a fair bit smaller at just over 6lb. So, good news.

I've also got a booked date for my elcs, so eek and argh and wow at the same time. Hba1c was my best ever at 6% exactly.

So, not many weeks til we'll be a family of 4.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2012)

Great news Monkey  Thanks for the update, I hope everything goes really well for you and well done on your HbA1c


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 20, 2012)

That's lovely positive news for you just before Christmas!  Good Luck in your last few weeks...


----------

